# Barack Obama Political Message Wed 10/28



## jayfest

It looks like this is going to be on FOX, CBS, NBC and BET at least at 8pm on Wed 10/28. It seems to be there in the listings, but if somebody has a manual recording it might surprise them. And without dwelling on this, I might add that the show itself may well be worth your while in any event, although I suppose it'll be available online afterward.


----------



## astrohip

jayfest said:


> Wed 10/28.


I think you mean Wed 10/29.


----------



## Ring30

Doesn't look like ABC is going to air it. That's good news for Pushing Daisies


----------



## MountainMan41

Ring30 said:


> Doesn't look like ABC is going to air it. That's good news for Pushing Daisies


Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


----------



## kas25

MountainMan41 said:


> Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


Excuse me but I don't considering this to be "part of the process". He is paying a ridiculous amount of money for a long commercial.


----------



## Carlos_E

jayfest said:


> It looks like this is going to be on FOX, CBS, NBC and BET at least at 8pm on Wed 10/28. It seems to be there in the listings, but if somebody has a manual recording it might surprise them. And without dwelling on this, I might add that the show itself may well be worth your while in any event, although I suppose it'll be available online afterward.


It shows up in my Tivo listing as airing at midnight. 8pm shows the regular scheduled programs. I guess I'll have to do a manual recording.


----------



## Amnesia

MountainMan41 said:


> Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


Are you suggesting that no one should be able to watch anything except the Obama commercial? It's already airing on multiple networks.

What if they've already made up their mind (one way or another) who they're planning to vote for? Or maybe they've already voted!


----------



## jcaudle

MountainMan41 said:


> Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


its not a debate....its a freaking ad from a man that claims he supports public campaign financing that then decides he can raise more money and buy every kind of media in sight. Its a measure of the obscene amount of money Obama has spent in this election cycle. I am not wasting my time watching an ad. It gives nothing of the measure of the man or his stands. Its a lousy choice we have with these 2 men.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

MountainMan41 said:


> Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


Don't worry, comrade...most people probably receive at least one of the other networks on their electromagic propaganda delivery device, so folks should be all set.

Maybe ABC should air the 1984 Apple Macintosh commercial on a loop during the same time period.


----------



## jcaudle

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> Don't worry, comrade...most people probably receive at least one of the other networks on their electromagic propaganda delivery device, so folks should be all set.
> 
> Maybe ABC should air the 1984 Apple Macintosh commercial on a loop during the same time period.


I am suprised they haven't bought ads here!


----------



## That Don Guy

MountainMan41 said:


> Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


Eight words from the past (not to be taken personally - this was aimed at the network), when CBS did something similar for Adlai Stevenson (either 1952 or 1956):
_I Love Lucy.
I Like Ike.
Drop Dead._

-- Don


----------



## jcaudle

I didn't mean to belittle anyone, but given the arrogance of spending of the Obama Campaign, when he said he believed in public financing, this is just another example. There will not be anything memorable in a half hour commercial financed by one side. I ignore the ads even the ones by candidates I support, just want them over with. I won't watch a second of this ad. The debates and newspaper are the place to make a decision from or get info, not a self serving fluff ad.


----------



## Carlos_E

jcaudle said:


> I didn't mean to belittle anyone, but given the arrogance of spending of the Obama Campaign, when he said he believed in public financing, this is just another example.





jcaudle said:


> its not a debate....its a freaking ad from a man that claims he supports public campaign financing that then decides he can raise more money and buy every kind of media in sight. Its a measure of the obscene amount of money Obama has spent in this election cycle.


Obama never promised to take public financing he said he would *consider* it. Read his original quote. McCain spun it as Obama breaking a promise which he didn't. Obama considered it... and decided no.


----------



## ElJay

Why are people, especially those that don't seem to support him, worried about what Obama is spending his money on? Buying a half hour seems more worthwhile than all of these 30-120 second ads that snipe at each other. And I don't think the cost is as big as everybody is making it out to be. The estimates are $1 million per network, which is hardly an obscene amount. McCain is free to make a similar buy if he wants to use his money that way.


----------



## jcaudle

Carlos_E said:


> Obama never promised to take public financing he said he would *consider* it. Read his original quote. McCain spun it as Obama breaking a promise which he didn't. Obama considered it... and decided no.


Just Obama trying to have it both ways. The next Jimmy Carter.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

ElJay said:


> Why are people, especially those that don't seem to support him, worried about what Obama is spending his money on?


just more desperate voices trying to spin things their way.

The next televison event realated to the election I am watching is Nov 7th.


----------



## I Like To Watch

MountainMan41 said:


> Absolutely! We would not want the process of putting someone into one of the most powerful offices in the world to get in the way of a regular series TV program.


WOW! 

Let's go out and buy 10 TV's so we can watch the same thing on 10 different channels!! At the same time!!!


----------



## ElJay

jcaudle said:


> Just Obama trying to have it both ways.


I guess you could say that if you didn't know the definition of the word "consider."


----------



## sieglinde

Anyone heard of the internet? The ad will certainly be on the internet later.

I have already voted so it doesn't matter to me. I happen to be watching it out of curiosity since I don't watch the other programs but with early voting will it make much difference?


----------



## wmcbrine

This could mean record ratings for Pushing Daises, from those who don't want to watch the infomercial.

I wonder if it will be in HD?


----------



## Johncv

ElJay said:


> Why are people, especially those that don't seem to support him, worried about what Obama is spending his money on? Buying a half hour seems more worthwhile than all of these 30-120 second ads that snipe at each other. And I don't think the cost is as big as everybody is making it out to be. The estimates are $1 million per network, which is hardly an obscene amount. McCain is free to make a similar buy if he wants to use his money that way.


You mean his wifes money. She owns Anheuser-Bush, now being sold to Inbev.


----------



## Dmon4u

As a Candidate in 1992, Ross Perot did half-hour infomercials too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ross_Perot

"Perot employed the innovative strategy of purchasing half-hour blocks of time on major networks for infomercial-type campaign ads; these ads garnered more viewership than many sitcoms, with one Friday night program in October attracting 10.5 million viewers."

* Part of what Obama said about public financing back in the Summer of 2007 was that as an outside Candidate with no backing by the usual Democratic Funding resources, it was likely that he would need to take public financing. McCain on the other hand took public funding during the Primaries and used it to get a loan to keep his campaign alive, then sued to back out of it so he could build up enough funds to pay for advertising against Obama before he became of Official Nominee and was limited to Public Funding.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

Johncv said:


> You mean his wifes money. She owns Anheuser-Bush, now being sold to Inbev.


Is that relevant? As if the Widow Heinz wasn't doing the same for Kerry.

Furthermore, she certainly doesn't _own_ Anheuser-Busch!


----------



## astrohip

I think the political stuff needs to stay out of this. TCF rules, if I'm not mistaken.



Johncv said:


> You mean his wifes money. She owns Anheuser-Bush, now being sold to Inbev.


[note: below is a correction, not a political comment]
His wife's family owns an AB *distributor*. AB itself is publicly owned.

Are all voters as misinformed as you appear to be?


----------



## LostCluster

Anybody have a full list of the networks running this special? Keith Olbermann complained tonight that he'll have to do two Countdown shows tomorrow. (One half-hour reaction show at 8:30 ET, then a second live episode in the normal rerun slot of 10pm ET.)


----------



## mattack

Umm.. (1) look for it in the guide data and View Upcoming, or
(2) READ THE FIRST ARTICLE IN THE FREAKING THREAD.


----------



## jayfest

astrohip said:


> I think the political stuff needs to stay out of this. TCF rules, if I'm not mistaken.


I started this thread in this area of the board mainly because the informercial is going to alter the normal networks' schedule on Wednesday (the 29th - thanks astrohip). I could talk yer ear off plenty about Obama, but all I did was to briefly suggest that the show might be worth watching.


----------



## MountainMan41

jcaudle said:


> its not a debate....its a freaking ad from a man that claims he supports public campaign financing that then decides he can raise more money and buy every kind of media in sight. Its a measure of the obscene amount of money Obama has spent in this election cycle. I am not wasting my time watching an ad. It gives nothing of the measure of the man or his stands. Its a lousy choice we have with these 2 men.


Yeah, Jcaudle, I agree. I was just curious if my statement would get noticed. I guess it did. I tried to come up with a few million dollars to give to McCain for a rebuttal counter-ad, but came up a few bucks short. Anybody want to help? Since this is a TV forum, not a political one I won't say more except to say ..no, I won't even say that. Oh, yeah. . . I live in Oregon and have already voted. . .we do it by mail here.


----------



## bicker

Carlos_E said:


> Obama never promised to take public financing he said he would *consider* it. Read his original quote. McCain spun it as Obama breaking a promise which he didn't. Obama considered it... and decided no.


So McCain lied about that, too. Figures.


----------



## bengalfreak

ElJay said:


> Why are people, especially those that don't seem to support him, worried about what Obama is spending his money on? Buying a half hour seems more worthwhile than all of these 30-120 second ads that snipe at each other. And I don't think the cost is as big as everybody is making it out to be. The estimates are $1 million per network, which is hardly an obscene amount. McCain is free to make a similar buy if he wants to use his money that way.


Its seems as if its alot of sour grapes. Republicans outspend Dems in 90% of all political contests. It just so happens they are getting vastly outspent in this race, so the amount of moeny being spent by the other side MUST be obscene.


----------



## bengalfreak

bicker said:


> So McCain lied about that, too. Figures.


I'm just shocked at a majority of the nation's ability to take everything that happens and somehow turn it into a negative for the side they are opposed to. Sometimes I think that Dems think McCain is lying when he says that the sun rises in the east. And that O'bama is the Antichrist for believing, with all his heart, that the first three letters of the alphabet are A, B & C.


----------



## ferrumpneuma

Welcome to the U.S.S.A.

United Socialist States of America


You know a vote for the republican or democrat candidate is a vote of approval for the way things have been going for the past thirty years maybe even post "New Deal".

What happened to personal responsibility and freedom?


The founding fathers are flipping in their graves!!!


I have a feeling we are getting a monorail with Obama. I guess it's to late he already sang his song.


----------



## appleye1

Woo-hoo! A poilitcal thread in the Season Pass Alerts forum! This is a first! 

Guess Justapixel never dreamed she needed to put the "no politics" sticky in this forum too!


----------



## JimSpence

Will Barack Obama say anything that hasn't been said already in the preceeding 18 months of this campaign?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

sieglinde said:


> Anyone heard of the internet? The ad will certainly be on the internet later.
> 
> I have already voted so it doesn't matter to me. I happen to be watching it out of curiosity since I don't watch the other programs but with early voting will it make much difference?


I am fairly confident that this will be mainly an ad for Obama supporters to go out and vote early. Smart move if you have the lead - seal the deal and get those on your side to just vote already.

PS I voted yesterday and dodged only one pollster and waited a whole 30 seconds


----------



## jlb

appleye1 said:


> Woo-hoo! A poilitcal thread in the Season Pass Alerts forum! This is a first!
> 
> Guess Justapixel never dreamed she needed to put the "no politics" sticky in this forum too!


Yeah, I smell a lock coming up.........


----------



## dswallow

bengalfreak said:


> I'm just shocked at a majority of the nation's ability to take everything that happens and somehow turn it into a negative for the side they are opposed to. Sometimes I think that Dems think McCain is lying when he says that the sun rises in the east. And that O'bama is the Antichrist for believing, with all his heart, that the first three letters of the alphabet are A, B & C.


McCain's way too out of touch to (A) know the sun rises, (B) know it rises in the east, and (C) know which direction is east.


----------



## tootal2

3 thumbs down on obama


----------



## wtherrell

kas25 said:


> Excuse me but I don't considering this to be "part of the process". He is paying a ridiculous amount of money for a long commercial.


Right on! Anyone who makes up his/her mind on the basis of the so called "debates" or all the lies int these political ads is, at best, a moron. This infomercial is just another political ad.


----------



## Carlos_E

wmcbrine said:


> This could mean record ratings for Pushing Daises, from those who don't want to watch the infomercial.
> 
> I wonder if it will be in HD?


I believe so. It's airing on NBC, Fox and CBS HD.


----------



## Carlos_E

JimSpence said:


> Will Barack Obama say anything that hasn't been said already in the preceeding 18 months of this campaign?


From the trailer he's going to explain specific policies. Go into detail.


LostCluster said:


> Anybody have a full list of the networks running this special? Keith Olbermann complained tonight that he'll have to do two Countdown shows tomorrow. (One half-hour reaction show at 8:30 ET, then a second live episode in the normal rerun slot of 10pm ET.)


NBC, CBS, BET, FOX, MSNBC and Univision.


----------



## wmcbrine

Carlos_E said:


> I believe so. It's airing on NBC, Fox and CBS HD.


Yeah, but it's not flagged as HD in the guide. And we're not _quite_ to the point yet where we can _expect_ HD, although it was nice to see all the debates in HD.


----------



## Jotas

It's flagged as HD on Fox, at least in my channel guide line up.


----------



## Amnesia

NBC's website does *not* show it as HD. Neither does CBS's.


----------



## sieglinde

Will it mess with the World Series which is on Fox network?


----------



## Carlos_E

Jotas said:


> It's flagged as HD on Fox, at least in my channel guide line up.


Damn, I'll have remote schedule it to record fox then instead of NBCHD.


----------



## Carlos_E

Jotas said:


> It's flagged as HD on Fox, at least in my channel guide line up.


I checked the online Tivo guide FoxHD only has it flag as HD so switch your recordings.


----------



## bicker

sieglinde said:


> Will it mess with the World Series which is on Fox network?


No. The World Series game doesn't start until 8:35 pm, and the political message ends by 8:30 pm.


----------



## Kingfish

jcaudle said:


> Its a measure of the obscene amount of money Obama has spent in this election cycle.


Just be thankful that it's his own money and not the tax payers's.


----------



## trainman

bicker said:


> No. The World Series game doesn't start until 8:35 pm, and the political message ends by 8:30 pm.


Here on the West Coast, Fox is airing the Obama ad after the game -- game coverage starts at 5:30 P.M. Pacific, followed by a postgame show scheduled for 8:30, and then Obama is scheduled for 9:00. I don't know what'll happen if the game is over in much less than three hours (since they only need to play three innings, although it obviously could be more than that if it stays tied...).


----------



## astrohip

jayfest said:


> I started this thread in this area of the board mainly because the informercial is going to alter the normal networks' schedule on Wednesday (the 29th - thanks astrohip). I could talk yer ear off plenty about Obama, but all I did was to briefly suggest that the show might be worth watching.


I apologize if my post wasn't clear. It was NOT directed at you; as you say, your OP was a heads up.

It was the 49 posts that followed that turned sour.


----------



## TiVoCrastinator

Kingfish said:


> Just be thankful that it's his own money and not the tax payers's.


Speaking of taxpayers money, why would anyone elect to have a dollar of their tax refund go to the presidential candidate of their choice. Does anyone here DO that ?


----------



## sptnut

Does anyone know where this is available on the internet, I missed it and forgot to record it.


----------



## sptnut

sptnut said:


> Does anyone know where this is available on the internet, I missed it and forgot to record it.


I answered my own question


----------



## dswallow

TiVoCrastinator said:


> Speaking of taxpayers money, why would anyone elect to have a dollar of their tax refund go to the presidential candidate of their choice. Does anyone here DO that ?


Ahh, there's just nothing like seeing someone put their ignorance in writing. 

You're not donating anything of your refund. You're specifying that the government shall place $3 of "their money" on your behalf into the fund from which such funding for candidates comes from.


----------



## bengalfreak

dswallow said:


> McCain's way too out of touch to (A) know the sun rises, (B) know it rises in the east, and (C) know which direction is east.


LOL


----------



## bicker

TiVoCrastinator said:


> Speaking of taxpayers money, why would anyone elect to have a dollar of their tax refund go to the presidential candidate of their choice. Does anyone here DO that ?


What are you referring to? I think you're confused about something...


----------



## ferrumpneuma

♫
monorail!

♫
monorail!

♫
monorail!

Sorry, Mom, the mob has spoken!

EDIT: The little squares are supposed to be musical notes.


----------



## dswallow

ferrumpneuma said:


> ♫
> monorail!
> 
> ♫
> monorail!
> 
> ♫
> monorail!
> 
> Sorry, Mom, the mob has spoken!
> 
> EDIT: The little squares are supposed to be musical notes.


They show up here as musical notes.


----------



## wmcbrine

ferrumpneuma said:


> ♫
> monorail!


Huh?


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo

ferrumpneuma said:


> ♫
> monorail!
> 
> ♫
> monorail!
> 
> ♫
> monorail!
> 
> Sorry, Mom, the mob has spoken!
> 
> EDIT: The little squares are supposed to be musical notes.


It apparently wasn't in HD. Did you also mean that it was monaural, too?


----------



## ferrumpneuma

wmcbrine said:


> Huh?


It's a Simpsons episode reference.

In the episode a slick salesman sells Springfield exactly what they don't need.:up:


----------



## Carlos_E

ToddNeedsTiVo said:


> It apparently wasn't in HD. Did you also mean that it was monaural, too?


It was in HD on Fox.


----------



## Dmon4u

For those that care:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/ratings/zap-ratings102908,0,1794699.story

Some Early results are:

The Obama ad drew a combined 26 million-plus viewers.

"Pushing Daisies" had a 4.0/6 Rating, only slightly better than its season average thus far.


----------



## wmcbrine

Carlos_E said:


> It was in HD on Fox.


No, it wasn't. It was incorrectly flagged as HD on Fox. It was SD everywhere. (Letterboxed, though, apart from the live bit at the end. So I watched it Zoomed on an SD channel.)


----------



## sieglinde

I think the Barack Obama website should have this in its entirety.

I accidently recorded it twice. I set my Series 2 to get it on NBC and my HD picked it up on my Countdown on MSNBC. Geeze. 

The ratings on it were high.


----------



## heyitscory

I was a little disappointed that it wasn't in HD, so it was boxed all the way around and I didn't want to figure out how to zoom on a TV that wasn't mine, lest I couldn't change it back easily.

I enjoyed it, but I doubt anyone who watched it was for The Other Guy and will now be voting for That One, and I also doubt that someone who wasn't going to vote watched this and is now going to vote.


----------



## heyitscory

TiVoCrastinator said:


> Speaking of taxpayers money, why would anyone elect to have a dollar of their tax refund go to the presidential candidate of their choice. Does anyone here DO that ?


I do sometimes, because it doesn't actually come out of my refund. It comes out of the taxes I paid already and goes into that fund. You could check that box even if you owe taxes.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

I have a thing called a DVR, I can watch what I want when I want although I watched Obama's 30 minute ad as it was on since it was 'commercial free'. Hey, I spent enough money donating to his campaign, I deserve it. Finally the PACs don't control the spending the people do. Go Obama!


----------



## thesenator

Here Israeli analyst provides a detailed comparison of Obama to Michael Jackson: http://samsonblinded.org/blog/michael-jackson-for-president.htm


----------



## justapixel

The discussion of national politics is only allowed in the members section of this forum.

Once the Season Pass alert was posted, that should have been the end of discussion.

Thread closed.


----------

